# Snook in North Carolina



## SteelyDan (Nov 27, 2018)

Have a question about Snook in North Carolina...I was throwing a cast net out catching mullet in the Lockwood Folly Inlet in the early fall...I caught what looked like a small snook (this happened a couple of times)...line going from tail to gills...I know there territory is South Carolina to Brazil but are they in Southeast North Carolina?


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

I'm not going to say no because crazier things have happened, but could it have been one of those silver perch? They always looked like a chubby little Snook to me


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

SteelyDan said:


> Have a question about Snook in North Carolina...I was throwing a cast net out catching mullet in the Lockwood Folly Inlet in the early fall...I caught what looked like a small snook (this happened a couple of times)...line going from tail to gills...I know there territory is South Carolina to Brazil but are they in Southeast North Carolina?



Yes, have caught them in a cast net in the sound behind Hatteras before.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

drumrun said:


> Yes, have caught them in a cast net in the sound behind Hatteras before.


I too have caught a fair amount of baby snook cast netting along with baby Tarpon and baby barracuda.

I would have to think a female snook will enter the Pamlico and lay her eggs, rather than the eggs drifting in from the Gulf Stream, but I am not an expert on such events.

Never seen an adult snook in NC, DD may have since he is a lot more experienced and older than me and spends more time sport fishing out of his boat.

Never seen an adult snook in a NC gill net either.


----------



## SteelyDan (Nov 27, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback...I knew it was not a silver perch...thought I was seeing things...:beer:


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I've caught something that I swore was a juvenile snook in Va. Beach while castnetting about 20 years ago, but I have never ever heard of bigger ones anywhere in the region.


----------



## oldman1952 (Jul 31, 2017)

Several juvenile snook were caught this summer on Kure Beach pier. Don’t know the bait but there were several pictures posted identified as snook.


----------

